
Ask HN: GitHub down? - softvar
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.github.com&#x2F;<p>We are failing over a data service, you may experience exceptions and delay while receiving notifications. Apologies for the inconvenience.
======
leogout
Github is up for me, even if the charts on
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/) says the opposite.

~~~
d4nc00per
Seems to be working for me now too.

------
frytaz
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

------
letientai299
Server up again within 5 minute. Kudos to Github team

------
d4nc00per
Looks like a major outage now.

------
friedman23
not just you

------
eremzeit
yup

